# Petition against waterfowl zone changes???



## bioman (Mar 1, 2002)

I was wondering if anybody who reads this site knows anything about a petition that is evidently being circulated in "hunting" towns. I talked with a friend of mine who lives in No.Dak., and on a recent turkey hunting trip, stopped to fill gas in McClusky. The owner of the local Cenex store asked them to sign a petition that would not allow for the addition of new waterfowl zones as being proposed by DFG. Has anybody run into this while out goose or turkey hunting, or does anybody have any more in-depth knowledge of who actually started the petition drive?

Anyway, my friends thought it was great because they let the owner know how they felt about the issue, and they made sure to point out the fact, that, they as residents, were filling their gas tank in his town during the "non-hunting" months.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've never heard of it. I'm not doubting it's possibility either.

I think by spreading out the pressure, you're not burning out the area...hence keeping it more open for repeat visitors in the future, not just the few that were there when it was prime. I'm speaking in terms of McClusky. Great area, but too many small sloughs south of there....all that are susceptable to road hunting, and it shows after the first week.

But the business owners have a right to a petition, they need a voice as well. I'm curious to see their results.

[ This Message was edited by: Chris Hustad on 2002-05-08 17:40 ]


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Here is a petition that is going around on the internet right now. http://www.petitionpetition.com/cgi/pet ... gi?id=3709

[ This Message was edited by: gandergrinder on 2002-05-08 19:09 ]

[ This Message was edited by: gandergrinder on 2002-05-08 19:47 ]


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Take a look at the petition. It's signed by very few ND residents, at least as far as I read it. Started by "Connie Krapp". At least use your real name on the petition! On this site it seems that most NRs that are talking about the issue have some sense to what they're saying. I hope that when the people send this petition to Hoeven and Hildebrand they'll take it for what it's worth.
I recently e-mailed Mr. Hildebrand, his email is found on discovernd.com, to ask about the 160 acre hunt club and if guiding $$$ are involved. The G&F responded that they are aware of it and are looking into it. Might be one of the reasons the Gackle area has become so popular and posted up in recent years.


----------



## BigGuy (Mar 25, 2002)

Connie Krapp may be co-owner of a hunting lodge and guide service located in the Pingree area. I have seen that name before.

They also sell buffalo hunts.

BigGuy


----------



## Drakekiller (Apr 3, 2002)

Connie Krapp is a Outfitter.They seem to leave that out when they are talking like they are just normal farmers that are going to post their land.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I haven't seen any petitions like this. I did however, see a bulliten board with copies of a letter to Hoeven that people could take, sign, and mail in. The board was in a small town cafe in central North Dakota.

It basically said the same thing as the petition does.


----------

